# Am I right on these fish??



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Just want to make sure I know what I have in here... Ignore the look of the tank... we were dealing with setting up our very first sump/refugium type filter and we flooded the basement twice  - But I took the pics real fast after the water cleared, I just hadn't cleaned the glass... And the hoses in the tank are temporary until tomorrow when the hardware store opens and we can get PVC pipe for the intake.... lol Have to make with what you got right?? It was better than leaving them in the rubbermaid buckets!

Okay, first off....

Salvini?? Probably around 5 inches










Severum? - 6-7 inches?(Was told it was Turquoise but doesn't seem to have any turquoise on it)










Senegalus Bichir? About 10-12 inches long



















Black Tail Veija? Roughly 8inches?(And how do you tell if it is male or female?)










Marbled Sleeper Goby? Around 13-14 inches long


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW nice Sleeper goby!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the only 1 I question is the severum, it is a Heros species, but not sure which one.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Would better pictures help?? I can try and get better ones....


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Could it be Heros sp. "French Guyana"

That is the only one out of the profiles that looks like him/her but it looks ALOT like it....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=647


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

MCKP said:


> Would better pictures help?? I can try and get better ones....


No the photos are fine just not sure about it being a pure Vieja synspilum female.
Lots of hybrids about kind of thing.
Each cichlid kind of deserves a separate post.
Not too hot on severums but that one kind of looks like one of the many line bred green severum lines.
Number one you have it :thumb: male salvini a nice one prob pure boy can this fish be trouble in a small tank.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

The Vieja colors are much more vivid in person, a much more pink red vs the orange red in the pic and in the right like the dark colors are sort of a purple color.... The rest of the fish are pretty accurately colored in the pic, but the Vieja was harder, just couldn't get the right color to show up on my camera....


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

look closely for any reddish tint on the pelvic and/or anal fins of the severum. even a stressed turq will show some color there considering your male's maturity. no red=no turq. IMO. HTH.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got him out of the tank because the Salvini injured his eye last night..... So, he is heading to my LFS who wants him and will take care of his eye(I do not have a good enough hospital tank yet) But I put him in a bag, and put it inside a paper bag..... just pulled him out to look at him and VERY dark green color to him...... I think he must have just been stressed....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> MCKP said:
> 
> 
> > Would better pictures help?? I can try and get better ones....
> ...


Black tail Vieja is not a _Vieja synspilum_, it is _Vieja melanurus_.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

yep sorry my bad, I can never tell for sure weather a black tail is pure or not either.


----------



## wildcat567 (Jul 10, 2009)

Definitely a senegal bichir. I have one too.


----------

